# CAFE Spring Auction: March 31st!



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Hello everyone! I would like to invite everyone to the CAFE spring auction being held in Lockbourne, Ohio on March 31,2007 at 11am.



Please click the above banner for directions and more information.

I will be checking in bags, so please feel free to say hello!

Liz

*Directions:

Spring Auction Map*


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

The way things are shaping up this month, it looks like we may miss this one. I was sick the first weekend, barely well enough to stop by at Allen's place In Washington C.H. to pick up some plants Saturday afternoon. Then, my workplace decided to staff our office with a skeleton crew on Saturdays. We do get to take a day off close to that Saturday in trade, but it's a Saturday. I managed to get by volunteering for only one in the next 8 or 9 weeks, but it's in March. I also have an event to attend that same weekend, and since I'm working that Saturday, I will be making up for that one at another similar event on another Saturday, probably in March. I have some other things that can move around a bit on the March weekends, but there are only so many opportunities, and I've lost a few of them. 

On top of that, Melissa now has what I had, so it may mess up this weekend for her. 

A bad month so far!

Do they have these twice a year?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

They do. Are you still sick? It's next weekend!

Did you send me an email about the auction t2000? LOL. I think I thought it was spam.  I'll check if it's still in my inbox if so.

There's going to be a COMPLETE 14 gallon biocube from Oceanic with stand at the auction for the tank raffle! It's an awesome little set-up that you can use for a planted tank (if you mod it a little) or a nice little reef tank!

some info from a misc vendor site: http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...c_biocube_14&Category_Code=a6&Product_Count=1

We're also giving away door prizes and will have mid-auction snacks for the hungry. 

Thanks, as always!
Liz


----------



## brynnhilde (May 13, 2006)

I have been going for over two years and I always find it enjoyable. Plants seem to go at fair market value being limited competition and lirmited variety. Mostly what is there is java fern, java moss, and common wendentii crypt. I did add some different crypts and vals to the mix over the last year, but my ten crashed and I lost all the vals. 5 varieties, poof. Anyway, many different fish. Go to the CAFE website and post anything you want to bring or want to get. It will encourage people to bring items they thought noone would like and encourage people to come and bid up the items. You will see my wife and I in the front row (easier to see the fish)!


----------



## brynnhilde (May 13, 2006)

http://forum.columbusfishclub.org/

Here is the website to post in the forum. You have to join and then you can post.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Just found out that my factory is shutting down for 2 weeks. So I'll have to wait until later in the year to be able to afford to go. It will take a few months to recover from this, and I lose my desk job and become a factory worker again at a slight loss in pay. The old saying "have no money--attend no auctions" applies. If business picks up and we don't have another shutdown, maybe I'll be ready for a fall auction.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Wow! I'm sorry to hear that! I hope it all works out for you.

Brynn-
come say hi to me! I'll be checking in bags.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

That place isn't 10mins from my house. I'll be sure to be there.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Sounds good! Remember this is tomorrow, everyone!


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

The CAFE auction was great. Lots of different fishes for sale. The most common ones, if I remember correctly, were angelfish, various cichlids, guppies, and corydoras. Some equipment was auctioned off, including 2-29 or 30 gallon tanks, several 10 gallon tanks, some smaller tanks, nets, a python siphon, bio-wheel filters (some went for $5), and more. Lots of plants, too. 

I left about the 1/2 way mark since I got most of what I came for. The discus went for too much money so I let others bid the price way up there. I was looking for bargains, so I didn't bid high on much of anything. As usual, some items went for more than they were worth, people getting caught up in the auction frenzy. But most items went for fair prices. 

No crystal red shrimp were for auction, and that is what I had hoped to see.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

t2000kw said:


> No crystal red shrimp were for auction, and that is what I had hoped to see.


There will be some at the upcoming GCAS auction though...


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

t2000kw said:


> No crystal red shrimp were for auction


Yeh, I was hoping to see some as well.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

It all depends on the people bringing items. the local breeder was out of town for a race, so i guess no one else had any. i dont think thats a negative thing, that's just how it works. I eneded up taking nothing home, but i was still fairly impressed with the turnout of items and prices.

GCAS didnt have any shrimp but cherries last year. i do hope to see some CRS there. ill be bidding on them too .


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

What do the CRS typically go for at the GCAS auction?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I've been going to the GCAS auctions since October 2005 and I've never seen CRS on the block. I'll have some bags of 10 registered and expect to get somewhat lowballed on the price since most people don't really even know what they are, but am willing to take the risk in order to generate some future interest to hobbiests. Analogously, I've seen bags of rarer plants go cheap, while contrarily I've also put up a bag of 8 Red Swordtails that sold for over $20. It's hit and miss. It really depends on the impulse of the buyers and timing of the item being auctioned. Bidders can be gunshy the first couple of bags. Jump then! The end of the auction has many deals to be had as well. I've seen people come from far away to restock a fishstore that took a bad hit and bid up every bag it seemed like. You just can't predict an auction of this size that draws buyers from 3 states away.

Show up, test the waters, and good luck bidding!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Well put. This is how most auctions- fish or otherwise- work.

As it stands, I dunno if I'll be going to the GCAS. I'd like to get rid of a lot of stuff, but the drive may not deem itself worthwhile. Plus my posse backed out.


----------

